# BMW Bluetooth DIY COMPLETE



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*Not easily...*

One it's a fair bit larger than the DSC button, and there isn't enough wire for it to reach past the shifter and on the DSC panel. Where it is works out well because it's hidden under the armrest...

Adam



toocute2xist said:


> can that bluetoooth button be installed in the center consul where the DSC switches are?


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

Adam12Hicks said:


> One it's a fair bit larger than the DSC button, and there isn't enough wire for it to reach past the shifter and on the DSC panel. Where it is works out well because it's hidden under the armrest...
> 
> Adam


What phone do you have, and do you like it?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

turbo38sfi said:


> What phone do you have, and do you like it?


 From the video it looks like he has a Sony Ericsson T616 from AT&T. I have one too, and it's a great phone. The best I've used so far... and I've had many.


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*Yep*

Pete's right... It's the T616. Fantastic phone. Also fully supported on BMW's Bluetooth phone support matrix. Alternatives would be the older T68i, the Siemens S55, S56, or the Nokia 3610i. All on BMW's list. Any 'new' Bluetooth phone should work as they all conform to the same standards. Some of the earliest Bluetooth phones were around before the standards were set, so they're hit or miss.

Adam



Pete Teoh said:


> From the video it looks like he has a Sony Ericsson T616 from AT&T. I have one too, and it's a great phone. The best I've used so far... and I've had many.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Adam12Hicks said:


> I've just completed the first version of my Bluetooth installation DIY for the e46 3 series. I HIGHLY recommend the kit!
> 
> You can view the DIY here, but beware it's huge with a LOT of pictures. I think it will be a valuable resource to anyone installing the kit as it provides installation experience and corrections to mistakes in the docuementation that I had to find out the hard way!
> 
> ...


Great write-up.

Bluetooth is offered here as a £350 option. I chose the Sony Ericsson route, and scored a flash button panel which is backlight in a kind of icy blue. Funky at night, but I wish I could integrate it with the steering wheel controls. Time to crack the I-Bus I think!


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

Adam12Hicks said:


> Pete's right... It's the T616. Fantastic phone. Also fully supported on BMW's Bluetooth phone support matrix. Alternatives would be the older T68i, the Siemens S55, S56, or the Nokia 3610i. All on BMW's list. Any 'new' Bluetooth phone should work as they all conform to the same standards. Some of the earliest Bluetooth phones were around before the standards were set, so they're hit or miss.
> 
> Adam


So, I just ordered an 04 M3..it's got the Prem Pckg. So that means I cannot use the BT kit??


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

Anyone know how much it costs to have the dealer install the kit? How many hours? Think the DIY was around 2 hours?


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

autobahn said:


> Anyone know how much it costs to have the dealer install the kit? How many hours? Think the DIY was around 2 hours?


Figure about 100bux/hr plus they will charge you full list no doubt.


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*Installation...*

Get me a ticket to Germany and I'll do the install for free  I'll be coming from D/FW which is a hub, so you'll be able to find a great rate.

:thumbup:



autobahn said:


> Anyone know how much it costs to have the dealer install the kit? How many hours? Think the DIY was around 2 hours?


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can still use it!*

The bracket for the ULF control module in the trunk is a bit different on the coupes, but otherwise the kit is the same. A few people have already installed the kit in M3 coupes and 3 series coupes without any problems.

If you have the cab you can't use it though, as there's no Mic setup yet as far as I know.



turbo38sfi said:


> So, I just ordered an 04 M3..it's got the Prem Pckg. So that means I cannot use the BT kit??


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

Adam12Hicks said:


> Get me a ticket to Germany and I'll do the install for free  I'll be coming from D/FW which is a hub, so you'll be able to find a great rate.
> 
> :thumbup:


I will have to think on that one. Biggest issue is I left my 110V Dremel in the US with my brother-in-law.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

So who is going to be the first to write up how to disable BMW Assist in the 2004s so we can install Bluetooth? Can't have both!


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

So, a4agarwal helped me install the bluetooth kit for sedans on my 2004 325Ci coupe. A couple of notes (YMMV):


There really is no need to completely open up your console (and gearbox) or drill a hole under the armrest as suggested:
1. For the antenna installation, remove the entire ashtray and its surrounding parts and find the cable with the pink connector at the end. Connect that pink connector to the bluetooth antenna and bracket. Remount the ashtray components.
2. For the pairing button, just take out your cupholders and coin holder, reach under and pull out the bundle of wires from under the cupholder resevoir. Connect the pairing button to the necessary components. Leave it dangling. Once you're finished with all the other steps, just leave the pairing button out (for that ONE time you'll need it to have your phone and car recognize each other). Once you're done, disconnect the pairing button, stuff the wires back under the cupholder resevoir, and replace your cupholders and coin holder. If you need to re-pair the devices, simply repeat those original simple steps. Much easier than drilling.
On the coupe, there are no 7 & 8 pins in the trunk connector so you don't have to worry about cutting them out (or worry about cutting the wrong ones). Just plug the fat connector in.
The mounting bracket fit perfectly on the top of the rack that holds the DVD NAV unit. I had to hold the unit up about a half an inch while tightening the bolts but it does definitely fit, perfectly at that. It just doesn't rest on the top of the bracket that holds the NAV unit; instead, as said before, it uses the bolts on the top of the bracket to stay about a half an inch above the rest of the unit.
In my car, the mic works absolutely fine to the right of the sunroof control (instead of swapping them).

The install took an hour. No joke. It was unbelievably simple. We were scratching our heads, wondering why they didn't approve the use of this with the coupe. It actually seems easier to install Bluetooth in the coupe than in a sedan. This coming from someone who thought the AUX adapter install was a complete PITA.

Thank you, Adam12Hicks. Your DIY and pictures were invaluable.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*"BMW's Bluetooth phone support matrix?*



Adam12Hicks said:


> It's the T616. Fantastic phone. Also fully supported on BMW's Bluetooth phone support matrix
> Adam


hi adam,

what do you mean by the "BMW's Bluetooth phone support matrix". does this phone integrate with the bmw system better? for example, steering controls work, phone's data displays on the radio, etc...?


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> So, a4agarwal helped me install the bluetooth kit for sedans on my 2004 325Ci coupe. A couple of notes (YMMV):


So, did you have BMW Assist? If so, did you have to do anything for the BT to work? That's pretty much why I was asking in my previous post.


----------



## beemer4me (Jul 8, 2003)

turbo38sfi said:


> So, did you have BMW Assist? If so, did you have to do anything for the BT to work? That's pretty much why I was asking in my previous post.


Everyone remember! BMW Assist is not available until 09/03 production. As such, it is almost impossible for ANY E46 to have Assist at this point in time as 09/03 production, at best, is on the boat right now.

The coupes had a facelift in March 2003 and reintroduced as 2004 models. Please look at the post before asking if there is Assist! I am sorry to rant, but everyone is asking this question of the coupes and well if you do a little research on this board, you will get up to speed with the details pertty quickly. :banghead:


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*There's a doc on my web page (PDF)...*

Not that big of a deal any more, but BMW released a PDF with a list of phones they 'officially' support because they've tested them. These include the Nokia 6310i, the Sony T610/T616, and the Sony T68i. Any new Bluetooth capable phone that conforms to the Bluetooth standard should work perfectly well in the car.

Take care,
Adam



jaisonline said:


> hi adam,
> 
> what do you mean by the "BMW's Bluetooth phone support matrix". does this phone integrate with the bmw system better? for example, steering controls work, phone's data displays on the radio, etc...?


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*Glad to hear it went so well!*

On the coupe, there is no additional plastic re-inforcement under the console, so you don't need to remove it. Definitely an easier install that way (and I envy you for it!) On the sedan it was pretty much impossible to get under the console to remove all the excess plastic on the bottom side. Cutting the whole through the top and passing the wire through would have otherwise been very simple.

The reason I moved the mic over was because BMWNA had a fair bit of complaints that the voice wasn't loud enough coming from the car, and recommended the switch. It's even listed in the included docs with the system. I do think it makes the drivers voice a bit clearer on the other end, but that's purely an option.

You're also lucky about the Pins 7&8. Maybe it's a coupe thing, maybe the pins were removed for 2004. I guess time will tell.

Congrats again! I'm really enjoying the system and I'm sure you will too!
Adam

P.S. Even though the system works, I had the dealership to the software update for the Bluetooth option and I swear it made the voice number recognition better. It was sticking 0's in the number now and then when I'd speak the number. Also, when I initially paired the phone, it showed the car as some weird number, without 'BMW' in front of it. After the software update and re-pair, it showed the car label on the phone as BMW-xxxx. The procedure is listed in your instruction manual.



Chaaaosss said:


> So, a4agarwal helped me install the bluetooth kit for sedans on my 2004 325Ci coupe. A couple of notes (YMMV):
> 
> 
> There really is no need to completely open up your console (and gearbox) or drill a hole under the armrest as suggested:
> ...


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Has anyone had any trouble getting their R/T button to work? Whenever I press it, it speed-dials the first number in my address book. Instead, I'd have hoped I'd be able to scroll through my address book.

Maybe we actually counted the pins incorrectly or something?


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*That's weird...*

If you press the R/T button it will go to the first person in your address book, but you have to hit the talk button for it to call. The odd thing I find is that the talk button held for a second will redial the last number, while holding it for just a tiny bit longer activated the voice input mode.

Two things I haven't figured out yet - can you mute the Mic? VERY important for taking conference calls from the car! AND how do you switch over to another call when it comes in. Twice this has happened and twice I've hung up on the caller.

Other than that, I've actually had three people tell me they had NO idea I was on hands-free, and they've said it's the clearest car kit they've ever heard.

Adam



Chaaaosss said:


> Has anyone had any trouble getting their R/T button to work? Whenever I press it, it speed-dials the first number in my address book. Instead, I'd have hoped I'd be able to scroll through my address book.
> 
> Maybe we actually counted the pins incorrectly or something?


----------



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

I've installed the Bluetooth kit, and I've got a question about the face button (the one you install under the arm rest). When I push on mine, it doesn't pop back out. Admittedly, you only need it the first time you pair up the phone, but still, it looks like it ought to spring back to its original position. Does yours spring back?


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

It should spring back just like your stereo buttons, etc. You have a defective button - or you jammed it in an awefully small hole and compressed the housing!

Adam



whk said:


> I've installed the Bluetooth kit, and I've got a question about the face button (the one you install under the arm rest). When I push on mine, it doesn't pop back out. Admittedly, you only need it the first time you pair up the phone, but still, it looks like it ought to spring back to its original position. Does yours spring back?


----------



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> Has anyone had any trouble getting their R/T button to work? Whenever I press it, it speed-dials the first number in my address book. Instead, I'd have hoped I'd be able to scroll through my address book.


The first click on the R/T button pulls up your address book. To scroll you need to use the arrow keys on your steering wheel.

Another thing I like about the R/T button is that it will let you know if your phone has paired up with the car. If the phone isn't paired up the head unit will display NO PHONE, otherwise you'll see the first entry in your address book.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Okay, well that actually answers part of my question.

It wasn't actually speed dialing but it was prepared to speed dial. Is this the point where I'm supposed to use the arrow keys? I swear I tried it that way.

Or does your system actually go to the first entry in your directory and allow you to scroll up and down?

I just realized you have the NAV so maybe my question is for anyone out there who has a NAV.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

My R/T button seems to behave this way as well - it will sometimes dial whatever number I stop on (the first in the phone book if I just hit the button).

My take is don't hit it if you're not planning on calling, or hit it again to go back to the radio.

It does take a little getting used to since there's only two buttons and a scroll to control all the phone and voice operations.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

bluer1 said:


> My R/T button seems to behave this way as well - it will sometimes dial whatever number I stop on (the first in the phone book if I just hit the button).
> 
> My take is don't hit it if you're not planning on calling, or hit it again to go back to the radio.
> 
> It does take a little getting used to since there's only two buttons and a scroll to control all the phone and voice operations.


I don't think you guys get what I'm saying. I press the R/T button once and the person's name who just happens to be the first person in my address book pops up and it says "Speed Dialing."

In other words, when I press the R/T button, it does not go to my address book but instead says "Speed Dialing."


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> I don't think you guys get what I'm saying. I press the R/T button once and the person's name who just happens to be the first person in my address book pops up and it says "Speed Dialing."
> 
> In other words, when I press the R/T button, it does not go to my address book but instead says "Speed Dialing."


You're right, I don't get it. That's not what mine does, (at least it sounds the same but I don't recall seeing "SPEED DIALING."

Don't hit the R/T button?


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

bluer1 said:


> You're right, I don't get it. That's not what mine does, (at least it sounds the same but I don't recall seeing "SPEED DIALING."
> 
> Don't hit the R/T button?


Do you have a NAV?


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> Do you have a NAV?


No nav.


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*Hmmm*

I didn't even know it had a 'speed dialing' option. Is there anything in the manual about this.

Anyone know if you can mute or how to grab a call waiting call? I'm still trying to figure those two out.

Adam


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Well, silly me. The "Speed Dialing" header for the NAV owners is the equivalent fo sifting through the directory for the Business CD thing. Once you're in the Speed Dial, you can scroll up and down.

As for the mic, I stand corrected, Adam12Hicks -- the people I've spoken to say my voice is totally tinny and distant. I'm about to go out there and switch the sunroof and microphone.

The one last thing I can't solve is having the telephone revert to my last 8 dialed numbers when it finally pairs with my device when I enter the car. I wish it would instead just go to the main menu. I can think of some situations where I'd rather not have my passengers know who my last 8 calls were to. I'm sure more futzing around and I'll have it solved.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

So I'm very angry right now.

I reread the DIY and realized I'd need a dremel to swap the sunroof switch and microphone. Furthermore, it really doesn't look like the sunroof switch wire will make it far enough to plug in to the switch being all the way over on the right side. If I can't get this to work, I'm going to be very sad because the system is virtually useless without bearable sound.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Adam12Hicks said:


> Anyone know if you can mute or how to grab a call waiting call? I'm still trying to figure those two out.


Here's a possible solution that's in no way elegant: use the pairing button (the one under the center armrest) to transfer the call from the car to the phone. Then retrieve the call as you would normally using your cell phone. Then press the pairing button (I actually believe it's the one on the steering wheel if you want to transfer from the phone to the car) to grab the call back. Muting could theoretically work the same way.

It's obvious their best and brightest weren't working very long in QA.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Adam12Hicks said:


> I didn't even know it had a 'speed dialing' option. Is there anything in the manual about this.
> 
> Anyone know if you can mute or how to grab a call waiting call? I'm still trying to figure those two out.
> 
> Adam


I seem to recall reading (in one of the manuals, perhaps - can't remember now) that it specifically stated there wasn't a way to mute the mic and that call waiting had to be managed from the handset, (this is in the troubleshooting section of the BT installation guide).

Mute is one of the first things I looked for as well.


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*There is enough wire!*

There will be enough wire, you might just need to unwrap the cloth that bundles the wires together.

Also, before you swap the locations, MAKE SURE you have the arrow of the Mic pointing to the windshield. It seems weird because it ends up with the wires coming out the front (towards the drivers seat)

Otherwise, you can try and fit the sunroof switch through the mic hole, but I wasn't able to make it work. On the flip side, you'll be able to easily swap the locations back without any problems if you decide to put it back to stock.

Adam



Chaaaosss said:


> So I'm very angry right now.
> 
> I reread the DIY and realized I'd need a dremel to swap the sunroof switch and microphone. Furthermore, it really doesn't look like the sunroof switch wire will make it far enough to plug in to the switch being all the way over on the right side. If I can't get this to work, I'm going to be very sad because the system is virtually useless without bearable sound.


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

any know how to get the car to recognize * ????
Can that be recognized via voice input?

and how would you dial : *82, number

i think you need to have a pause between the *82 and the number.

anyone figure this out?


----------



## snewcrash (Sep 18, 2003)

Adam, have you figured out the call waiting problem yet? Also anyone got any pics of the kit hooked up to a 2004 with nav? That'd be swell!


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried saying 'astrisk' or 'pause'? Seems like that would work, though I haven't tried it. I'll try it tonight. If not, create a quick phonebook entry with that number and pull it up on your MID display!

Adam



chlee said:


> any know how to get the car to recognize * ????
> Can that be recognized via voice input?
> 
> and how would you dial : *82, number
> ...


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Adam12Hicks said:


> There will be enough wire, you might just need to unwrap the cloth that bundles the wires together.
> 
> Also, before you swap the locations, MAKE SURE you have the arrow of the Mic pointing to the windshield. It seems weird because it ends up with the wires coming out the front (towards the drivers seat)
> 
> ...


Thanks, I did as described and people claim much greater clarity. I used a file instead of a dremel because I'm crazy. Cut off some of the wire tape and voila.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

snewcrash said:


> Adam, have you figured out the call waiting problem yet? Also anyone got any pics of the kit hooked up to a 2004 with nav? That'd be swell!


I'll get you some when I find my camera.


----------



## gsusned (Sep 19, 2003)

*Austin, TX*

Hi guys, first post. Anybody know who the best provider (best reception/coverage) is out here in Austin, TX. That will determine whether I get a T610 (T-mobile) or T616 (AT&T). Cheapest I found the phone is on letstalk.com: Free with T-Mobile and $50 with ATT.

I plan on installing the bluetooth on my '01 325xi. Anybody attempted this yet on an 01?

Thanks.
Ed


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't want to burst your bubble, but the kit is not available or supported on the 01's. 02 and up.

Adam



gsusned said:


> Hi guys, first post. Anybody know who the best provider (best reception/coverage) is out here in Austin, TX. That will determine whether I get a T610 (T-mobile) or T616 (AT&T). Cheapest I found the phone is on letstalk.com: Free with T-Mobile and $50 with ATT.
> 
> I plan on installing the bluetooth on my '01 325xi. Anybody attempted this yet on an 01?
> 
> ...


----------



## gsusned (Sep 19, 2003)

Adam12Hicks said:


> Don't want to burst your bubble, but the kit is not available or supported on the 01's. 02 and up.
> 
> Adam


That SUCKS! :thumbdwn:

I bought the phone anyway because it looks so cool....and I was told T-mobile has decent service in the austin area.

I bought my car in Germany and it's all pre-wired for the original hands free kit (Motorola startac). It's a shame to let it go to waste....oh well, there's always bluetooth earmics.....and i think nokia makes an aftermarket kit. :bawling:

Ed


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

Sony Ericsson makes a really nice Bluetooth handsfree kit as well you might look into.

Adam



gsusned said:


> That SUCKS! :thumbdwn:
> 
> I bought the phone anyway because it looks so cool....and I was told T-mobile has decent service in the austin area.
> 
> ...


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

*Call Static*

I finally installed the BT kit in my 2003 330i . Thanks a bunch to Adam who provided this nice write up of installing the kit and answering my phone calls. 
I noticed that the other parties whom i am calling complain about the static in the line when i call them using the cars BT kit. Has anyone else experienced this problem? I am using Sony Ericsson T616 and my service provider is Cingular.
Thanks


----------



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

desiguyincali said:


> I noticed that the other parties whom i am calling complain about the static in the line when i call them using the cars BT kit. Has anyone else experienced this problem? I am using Sony Ericsson T616 and my service provider is Cingular.
> Thanks


I've got the same phone and the same service provider, but I haven't heard any complaints about static.

Perhaps this is related to a GSM problem that I did have - poor coverage in a few areas. I complained about that to Cingular. They told me to be patient while they added towers, and they gave me free voicemail and wireless internet for a year.


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

I had mentioned that making sure the mic is facing the right direction is amazingly important, and swapping the Mic and Sunroof switch really helps. People on the other end have no idea I'm even on hands free, and they've ALL commented that it's the clearest car setup they've ever heard.

Adam



whk said:


> I've got the same phone and the same service provider, but I haven't heard any complaints about static.
> 
> Perhaps this is related to a GSM problem that I did have - poor coverage in a few areas. I complained about that to Cingular. They told me to be patient while they added towers, and they gave me free voicemail and wireless internet for a year.


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks Adam, I reversed the direction of the mike and volla everything is working great now. Nobody can tell i am using a car handsfree system when i am calling them.
Has anyone figured out a way to delete the list of last dialed numbers and the list of top 8 numbers? I am sure no body wants the passengers to know which numbers we are dialing.


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

I haven't messed with the top 8 numbers at all... hmmm.. might be a voice command for it. I'll look into it.



desiguyincali said:


> Thanks Adam, I reversed the direction of the mike and volla everything is working great now. Nobody can tell i am using a car handsfree system when i am calling them.
> Has anyone figured out a way to delete the list of last dialed numbers and the list of top 8 numbers? I am sure no body wants the passengers to know which numbers we are dialing.


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*Updated*

I've updated my DIY with information gathered from others who have performed the install. Just an FYI.

Adam

http://www.golilm.com/DIY/Bluetooth


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

hi adam,

what do you mean by the "BMW's Bluetooth phone support matrix". does this t616 phone integrate with the bmw system better? for example, steering controls work, phone's data displays on the radio, etc...? are there other bluetooth supported phones which won't work with the e46's matrix?


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

BMW released a PDF with recommended phones, basically just saying that the phones on their list are phones they have tested and work 100% with the system. Any new Bluetooth phone should work perfectly. Some of the older phones didn't adhere to the standards (because they were available before there WERE standards!) and therefore functionality is spotty. Also, some of the phones on the list already have a BMW cradle available, like the Nokia 6310i and the Siemens S55/S56. I'd expect a cradle for the T610/T616 soon as well.

Plus the 610/616 is just a fantastic phone. Very small and light, but with a huge display, decent camera, IR, Bluetooth, aluminum faceplates, lots of great features. That's why I went with it.

Take care,
Adam



jaisonline said:


> hi adam,
> 
> what do you mean by the "BMW's Bluetooth phone support matrix". does this t616 phone integrate with the bmw system better? for example, steering controls work, phone's data displays on the radio, etc...? are there other bluetooth supported phones which won't work with the e46's matrix?


----------



## audiophilia (Mar 25, 2003)

Just read thru the entire thread drooling. Now I'm crying knowing that it won't fit a 2000 328CI!!! Damn...


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Please note that all Bluetooth enabled phones are NOT created equally, even if they are from the same phone maker. The BMW BT ULF and all other BT car kits REQUIRE the "HANDSFREE" protocol to work. All BT phones have the "HEADSET" protocol which allows you to use a BT wireless headset, but HANDSFREE is required for the BT car kits. 

Also be aware that phone makers include BT Headset on their BT phones, but not Handsfree. The SE T610/616 phones have BT Headset/Handsfree and work with the BT car kit, but the SE P800/P900 only supports Headset and will not. The quickest way to confirm if the BT phone supports Handsfree is to check the phone maker's website. Look under "accessories" for the BT phone and if a BT car kit is listed, it will be compatible with the BMW ULF. If only headsets are listed, it will not.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## ScottW (Oct 23, 2003)

Anyone looking for a T610, keep an eye on Amazon. I got one for -$50 (they paid me $50 to take the phone), but now Amazon has a $100 deal which isn't so hot. Their deals change regularly though so keep an eye on it.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000AGRYX/techimocom


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

ScottW said:


> Anyone looking for a T610, keep an eye on Amazon. I got one for -$50 (they paid me $50 to take the phone), but now Amazon has a $100 deal which isn't so hot. Their deals change regularly though so keep an eye on it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...-7425171-1480614?v=glance&s=wireless&n=507846


:jawdrop:

Out of curiosity I clicked to see what price it would pull up this time around...

Price after special offers: -$80.01 :yikes:


----------



## ScottW (Oct 23, 2003)

> Out of curiosity I clicked to see what price it would pull up this time around...
> 
> Price after special offers: -$80.01


Wow, a few minutes ago it was $100, -$80 is slightly better. 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000AGRYX/techimocom


----------



## airboss (Mar 21, 2004)

*BT help in CHicago-Land*

Im about to take delivery on my '04 325xi mystic blue/black leather (fully loaded all the bells and whistles)within a week..they tell me that it is was released this morning 03/22 from Jersey and on a truck..THANK GOD!!!

I really would like to have BT installed in my car and was wondering if anyone in the Chicago-Land area has the BT kit installed and phone service with Verizon, and if so are they willing to help out with the install of the kit.

My dealership doesn't seem to have much knowledge of the whole BT concept so ANY first hand info. from locals would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

airboss said:


> Im about to take delivery on my '04 325xi mystic blue/black leather (fully loaded all the bells and whistles)within a week..they tell me that it is was released this morning 03/22 from Jersey and on a truck..THANK GOD!!!
> 
> I really would like to have BT installed in my car and was wondering if anyone in the Chicago-Land area has the BT kit installed and phone service with Verizon, and if so are they willing to help out with the install of the kit.
> 
> ...


Do not think Verizon has any Bluetooth phones. I am getting ready to move back to the US and see that Consumer Reports rated them the best for service and coverage, but the lack of Bluetooth phones has me concerned.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

airboss said:


> I really would like to have BT installed in my car and was wondering if anyone in the Chicago-Land area has the BT kit installed and phone service with Verizon, and if so are they willing to help out with the install of the kit.


Verizon doesn't sell any Bluetooth phones. Only AT&T, Cingular, & T-Mobile have Bluetooth enabled phones. Sprint also sold the SE T608 but I don't believe they are still carrying it.


----------

